# Wonder Wheels



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Is this stuff as strong as people say? I've only ever used it when I cleaned very dirty wheels and never left it on too long.

I heard lots of people saying its far too strong and can damage the wheels,etc

I've always found it ok. Works well on my dad RS4 style wheels which are a bugger to clean as it is! Plus they only get cleaned every 6 months when I see him

Any thoughts?


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

it is strong stuff it burns my throat when i use it
so that cant be very good!
but i find it extremly good at removing those little black spots that nothing else will shift. so i only use it three times a year max!


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Never used it but might give it a go as my alloys are looking crap! Black dots in the corner of the spokes...etc.

Anybody suggest a dilution ratio?


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I alway use the old clay on my alloys.

I find it works well on shifting the black tar bits


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

i just put it straight on didnt dilute it at all:doublesho 
my wheels have got loads of different angles so it would be difficult to claybar so i just use the wonder wheels and claybar the inside of the wheel.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

I wouldn't want to put it straight on neat, i'd rather dilute it 1:1 to to cut the acid's down to make me feel better about putting it on my alloys.


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Meguiars Wheel brightner :thumb: all the way, also clay is good for removing those little black spots.

Ant


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

My friend has a bottle of wonder wheels  so its free to try.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I find it super strong. I have seen it dull paint when used neat! Would'nt use it on my own wheels at all, not even watered down. I dont like acid based wheel cleaners though.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Maybe I'll just use it on other peoples cars.:thumb: 

Although I haven't got any left and it's quite expensive. Leave it at that I guess.

It's pretty strong stuff! :evil:


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

If you ever do use Wonder Wheels for heavens sake don't spray it on the wheels whilst they are on the car, it will completely rot your calipers and discs.
Polish your wheels & wax when you wax the car, then simply clean each week with shampoo, you'll rarely need anything stronger.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Just reading on a wheel refurb site that you should only use fairy liquid and water.


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Wonder wheels - leave it for exhaust tips. Can't beat it.


----------



## NickSmith (Oct 28, 2005)

I just used a clay bar on mine - lifted all the kack off without too much trouble 

Then a layer of Klasse AIO to hopefully make all the future build-up wash-off-able.


----------



## stewie (Dec 20, 2005)

Wonderwheels is ok, but I would always think twice before using it. IIRC doesn't it come with that plastic wheel brush thats as much use as a chocolate fire guard?!?!

The most evil stuff I used was the old heavy duty alloy cleaner from Autovalet. Its banned now as its been made illegal to mix the acids used ( now a new formula). I hardly ever used it except in extreme cases Ie. wheels that had seen nothing but car washes for 90/100,000 etc. Once sprayed on there was no way you could stand close for a good 30 seconds without choking and would fizz on the concrete floor if poured on neat!!


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

Has anybody got an opinion on using household Jif to clean the insides of the alloy when you take them off ??? Given there is not real lacquer on the inside is there any harm in using it ???


----------



## Dave170 (Feb 12, 2006)

I have used wonder wheels before it is good but you have to be careful or it will start to eat the laquer on your wheels. But now I find Meg's wheel brightener is good on the fronts,and for the back of the wheels good old fairy liquid and a pressure washer usually does the trick followed a cote of wheel wax.

Dave


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Hudson said:


> Has anybody got an opinion on using household Jif to clean the insides of the alloy when you take them off ??? Given there is not real lacquer on the inside is there any harm in using it ???


IIRC is Jif or whatever they call it these days an abrasive cleaner. If so I would imagine it would scratch the laquer or wheel. Just speculation. Stick to the proper stuff.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Fairy has degresser in it. I always use it on my current cars hub caps lol


----------



## Daddy Cool (Feb 12, 2006)

Below is a pic of my old Corsa Gsi which i owned for 7 years it was washed every week sometimes twice a week (white car) and i used Wonder Wheels all the time with no adverse affects to the laquer.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Think if you wash it off quick its ok.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

It's diluted phosphoric acid cut about 10:1. Found this out today as it goes, as my best mate's company make it (along with Carplan and Halfords product ranges....)


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

I use turtle wax wash n wax white gallon tub mix sum with water and use clean sponge it brings my wheels up all the time probably becuase i coat my wheels with loads of wax so the brake dust more or less sits on the wax rather than the laquar on the wheel


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used Wonder Wheels in the past and I thought it was okay but for the last few years I have appled SRP & EGP and only used soapy water to clean them


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I used Wonder Wheels on my last car (An Audi) and it completely ruined a VERY expensive set of alloys!

I now prefer to use a product called Virosol which is dirt cheap and can be diluted 4:1 and still works great. Neat it removes pretty much what you throw it on (and its natural-citrus based)

After 600 miles on salty motorways with no wheel sealant or polish on the wheels this is what 3:1 diluted Virosol did to my BMW alloys today just by spraying on and rinsing off (followed by a bit more after this pic) and a scrub with a decorators brush to get in the hard to clean bits


----------



## G3zz4 (Mar 2, 2006)

*wonder wheels*

i use wonder wheels about once a wk on my Seat Ibiza FR's wheels without diluting it,it works wonders,iv never had a problem with it,in fact id prob recommend it.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Might depend on the finish of the wheels


----------



## andy308gt4 (Mar 4, 2006)

I used Wonder Wheels on a '94 BMW 325 I had a few years ago, there was loads of brake dust to shift and it took several applications to get rid of it.

Interesed to read that a clay bar can be used for this task. I'll try it tomorrow.

Cheers


----------



## Chris_J (Nov 8, 2005)

It may be tar rather than brake dust, I could be talking pap, but I'm sure I read somewhere that Viro-Sol etc won't do such a good job of removing baked on tar so a clay bar obviously tar remover should be good for this. 

I do stand to be corrected on the above though


----------



## c3vrg (Mar 14, 2006)

*wonder ?*

I use wonder wheels on my standard bbs golf vr6 wheels all the time it fizzes on the concrete and really cleans between the spokes ,i do 1 wheel at a time jetwashing it off after everyone,so far so good ,wont use it on my unlaqured wheels .
IMG]http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b109/c3vrg/DSCF0033.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## c3vrg (Mar 14, 2006)

*wonder ?*

I use wonder wheels on my standard bbs golf vr6 wheels all the time it fizzes on the concrete and really cleans between the spokes ,i do 1 wheel at a time jetwashing it off after everyone,so far so good ,wont use it on my unlaqured wheels .


----------

